# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Συμβίωση κοκατίλ - απορίες

## giok

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!!! ::  Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας σε κάτι... Όπως ξέρετε έχω 2 τσουλουφάκια - τον Πέπε & την Όλγα. Η Όλγα εισέβαλε στην ζωή (& το κλουβί) του Πέπε στις 13 Ιουλίου (σε λίγες ημέρες κλείνει 3 μήνες). Στην αρχή ο Πέπε ήταν αρκετά εκνευρισμένος & τρομαγμένος (λογικά φαντάζομαι αφού μετά από 7 χρόνια που μόνο ανθρώπους έβλεπε είδε ένα άλλο πουλί μαζί του...). Δεν ήταν (& δεν είναι) καθόλου επιθετικός όμως. Απλά όταν τον πλησιάζει η Όλγα ρουθουνίζει προς το μέρος της και την απειλεί με το ράμφος (μέχρι εκεί). Η πρόοδος στην εξοικείωση αυτούς τους 2,5 μήνες υπάρχει αλλά είναι πολύυυ μικρή. Όταν ανοίγω το κλουβί το απόγευμα για να βγούνε έξω η Όλγα δεν σταματά να πετάει & να παίζει & πάντα ακολουθεί τον Πέπε (αυτό ισχύει & μέσα & έξω από το κλουβί). Έλα που ο Πέπε όμως φοβάται απίστευτα με αποτέλεσμα να είναι στην τσίτα συνέχεια. Πολλές φορές πετάει κατά πάνω του (όχι με αρνητική πρόθεση) & εκεί είναι που αλλαλιάζει και κάνει κανά τέταρτο μετά να ηρεμήσει!  :Mad0054: . Τρώει ο Πέπε 2 δευτερόλεπτα, πάει προς τα κει η Όλγα & καπνός Ο Πέπε... 

Η Όλγα (από τα λεγόμενα του υπαλλήλου του pet shop) είναι τώρα περίπου 8 μηνών. Είναι απίστευτο ενεργητικό πουλί! Δεν έχω ξαναδεί έτσι...Όχι άγριο όμως - καμία σχέση. Αυτό που με απασχολεί είναι μήπως αυτή η ενεργητικότητα οφείλεται στο ότι είναι αγοράκι & όχι κοριτσάκι... Και αν ισχύει αυτό τότε ίσως λογικά ο Πέπε είναι ακόμη έτσι & δεν έχει συνηθίσει στην παρουσία της. Αυτό το λέω γιατί έχω διάβάσει ότι πιο δύσκολα τα βρίσκουν τα αρσενικά μεταξύ τους. Βέβαια δε κάνει σφυρίγματα σαν τον Πέπε & με καθησυχάζει λίγο.

Τις τελευταίες 2 μέρες κάνω το εξής : αφού τα έχω & τα 2 μαζί έξω κάποια στιγμή μαζεύω την Όλγα & κρατάω κανά μισάωρο τον Πέπε έξω μόνο του. Με το που θα κλείσω την πόρτα του κλουβιού το πουλί μεταμορφώνεται... Χαλαρώνει, παίζει, τρώει, ζητάει χάδια.......  Κάνω καλά που το κάνω αυτό? Μήπως είναι χειρότερα αφού ούτως ή άλλως θα ξαναγυρίσει με την Όλγα στο κλουβί? Η είναι χειρότερα για την Όλγα που το μισάωρο αυτό λυσάει μέσα στο κλουβί να έρθει σε μας?


Ελπίζω να μη σας κούρασα... 

 :bye:

----------


## BeHappy

Γεια σου Γιώργη και φιλάκια στον Πέπε και στην Όλγα. 2,5 μήνες πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι μεγάλο διάστημα για να  απογοητευτείς, όσον αφορά τη διαδικασία αποδοχής της Όλγας από τον Πέπε. Η κίνηση σου να κρατάς τον Πέπε λίγο περισσότερο έξω δεν είναι λάθος... απλά μισάωρο και το άλλο να λιγώνει είναι κομματάκι σκληρό. Κάνε το δεκάλεπτο και απλά μην το κάνεις με επιδεικτικό τρόπο. 'Οταν βάλεις τον Πέπε στο κλουβί μην ξεχνάς τα χαδάκια στην Όλγα και λιχοδίτσα και στους δύο για καληνύχτισμα. Αν έχεις αμφιβολία για το φύλο της Όλγας... ένα τεστάκι DNA είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος (αν θες πληροφορίες επ' αυτού σου στέλνω σε pm).

Σας φιλώ όλους!

----------


## demis

Απο ο,τι βλεπω η Ολγα δεν παιζει να ειανι αρσενικο αφου ειναι 8 μηνων κ εχει ακομα τις περλες τις.. Τα αρσενικα περλε οταν ενηλικιωνωνται χανουν τις περλες τους αλλα αυτο νομιζω γινεται μετα την πτερορια.

----------


## zack27

Να σε ρωτησω τη γνωριμια μεταξυ τους πως την εκανες?
Απλα πολλες φορες παιζει ρολο στο τροπο που γνωριζονται τα πουλια!!!

----------


## giok

Ζάχο η γνωριμία τους έγινε χωρίς καραντίνα....έκανα βλακεία λες & ήμουν αρχάριος. επί χρόνια ήξερα τι πρέπει να κάνω όταν του έπαιρνα παρέα. άκουσα τον υπάλληλο που μου έλεγε ότι δεν χρειάζεται, την είδα & ενεργητική & τσαχπινα & την άφησα μονάχα ώρες πριν την βάλω μαζί του. τα πήγαν & μια χαρά τις πρώτες μέρες και το έκανα έτσι..ευτυχώς δεν παρουσιάστηκε κάποιο θέμα όσον αφορά την υγεία. λες να παίζει ρόλο???

Βιβή μου δεν απογοητεύομαι  :Happy:  απλά μωρέ τον λυπάμαι τον καψερό (τον χαζό καλύτερα!) να τρώει & να κοιτάει γύρω λες & τον κυνηγάνε   :Happy:  όσο για το τεστ dna δεν θα το κάνω ακόμη. δεν βιάζομαι να μάθω - δεν θα άλλαζε κάτι στην παρούσα φάση αν έβγαινε αρσενικό. Αν έχω αμφιβολίες με το νέο έτος ίσως το κάνω.

θέμη πέρλες εννοεις τις κίτρινες απόχρώσεις σε ουρά & κεφάλι ε?? Σε τι ηλικία τα αρσενικά ξεκινάνε τα σφυρίγματα εκτός από τα "ξερά" τσίου που κάνουν τα θηλυκά?

----------


## zack27

Εμενα απο 4 μηνων κελαηδουσε κανονικοτατα!!!!

Δε ξερω αν επαιξε ρολο σιγουρα το οτι τα εβαλες μαζι κατεθειαν!!!
αλλα κατι φαινεται οτι τον ενοχλει το μικρο!!!

----------


## giok

Ναι ρε συ!!! Κάτι... Απλά έχω μπει στη διαδικασία τώρα να δω αν είναι κάτι που μπορώ να κάνω εγώ ή απλά θέλουν χρόνο... Κάποια στιγμή πριν από κανά 20 μερο σκέφτηκα να τα χώριζα σε διπλανά κλουβιά & να τα άφηνα έτσι για κάποιο διάστημα αλλά πιστεύω θα είναι πισογύρισμα σε ότι έχει γίνει ως τα τώρα.

----------


## marlene

*Όχι, το ακριβώς αντίθετο... Νομίζω πως ο αρσενικός σου θέλει το χρόνο του να καταλάβει ποια είναι αυτή η νέα τύπισσα κ τι θέλει από τη ζωή του...!@!@!!!!     

Διπλανά κλουβάκια θα πρότεινα και να βγαίνουν μαζί για παιχνίδι... Νομίζω μάλιστα ότι θα δεις διαφορά πολύ άμεσα...! 

* Αν τα χωρίσεις, δώσε αρκετή προσοχή στη θηλυκιά σου που μάλλον δεν θα της αρέσει...*

----------


## zack27

Θα συμφωνησω με τη Μαρλεν!!!

δωσε στο καθε πουλακι το χωρο του ωστε να συνηθισει σωστα το ενα το αλλο!!!

----------


## BeHappy

Γιώργο... από την στιγμή που υπάρχουν δυο κλουβιά δεν χάνεις κάτι να δοκιμάσεις αυτό που προτείνουν τα παιδιά... αλλά με τη λογική ότι τα κλουβιά θα μπορείς να τα βάλεις δίπλα δίπλα, έτσι ώστε η Όλγα να μη νοιώσει απόρριψη και ο Πέπε να νοιώθει ότι δεν έχει εισβολέα στο χώρο του. Από εκεί και πέρα περιμένες να κάνουν κλικ οι "ορμές" του Πέπε... ε τι στο καλό... τέτοια τσαχπίνα του έχεις... δεν μπορεί θα γίνει το μπαμ!

----------


## giok

Μμμμ... μάλλον θα το δοκιμάσω τότε. Το είχα αποκλείσει γιατί το θεωρούσα "πισωγύρισμα" στην έστω μικρή πρόοδο που είχε γίνει αυτό το διάστημα. 

Λογικά θα αφήσω την Όλγα στο τωρινό κλουβί & θα βάλω τον Πέπε στο παλιό του κλουβί σωστά? Μιας & είναι πολύ πιο εξοικειωμένος αυτός με εκείνο το κλουβί & η Όλγα σχεδόν αποκλειστικά στο τωρινό έχει ζήσει

----------


## BeHappy

Ναι... γιατί όχι και βλέπουμε. 
Γιώργο θυμάμαι όταν κάποια στιγμή είχα ρωτήσει έναν αμερικανό συμπεριφοριστή παπαγάλων για ταίρι στο Μέμο... μου είχε πει ότι δεν αρκεί να του πάρω ένα θηλυκό... αλλά θα πρέπει το ένα να διαλέξει το άλλο. Το είχα θεωρήσει υπερβολικό, αλλά μου εξήγησε ότι σύμφωνα με την 5χρονη συναισθηματική τους ωριμότητα, χρειάζεται να τους δίνουμε επιλογή, ειδικά όταν επιζητούμε την αναπαραγωγή τους. Μου διευκρίνησε ότι αν το θέλω αποκλειστικά για παρέα τότε αρκεί οποιοδήποτε πουλί (αρσενικό ή θηλυκό) του μεγέθους του και με προσοχή στην προσαρμογή τους.

Άρα αν δεν επιζητάς αναπαραγωγή... κάποια στιγμή ο Πέπε θα συνηθίσει την Ολγίτσα και στη χειρότερη θα γίνουν καλά φιλαράκια!!!

----------


## giok

> Άρα αν δεν επιζητάς αναπαραγωγή... κάποια στιγμή ο Πέπε θα συνηθίσει την Ολγίτσα και στη χειρότερη θα γίνουν καλά φιλαράκια!!!



Δεν του την πήρα για αναπαραγωγή. Προτεραιότητά μου είναι η παρεούλα. Γι ' αυτό & δεν τρελαίνομαι για το φύλο της Όλγας. Τώρα αν στο μέλλον τα βρουν & στο θέμα αυτό θα γίνω παππούς με μεγάααααλη χαρα  :Happy:

----------


## giok

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Έκανα το "χωρισμό" χθες το βράδυ κιόλας. Έβαλα ξύλινες πατήθρες στο άλλο κλουβί, μοίρασα τα παιχνίδια τους & η Όλγα χθες κοιμήθηκε στη μεζονέττα & ο Πέπε στο δυάρι  :Happy:   :Happy:   Τον Πέπε είχα καιρό να τον δω τόσο ευτυχισμένο... Μέχρι να κοιμηθούνε ο Πέπε σφυρούσε ότι είχε μάθει από παλιά & επίσης άκουσα το βραχνό "Πέπε" που είχε μάθει που είχα καιρό να το ακούσω.... Τρελή χαρά. Η Όλγα αλλάλιασε λίγο αλλά θα συνιθίσει... Σήμερα το απόγευμα (ακόμα και τώρα) είναι έξω μαζί και παίζουμε όλοι μαζί.... Πιστεύω και γω ότι θα έχουμε καλά αποτελέσματα... Θα σας ενημερώνω για την πρόοδο αυτής της συμβίωσης  :Happy:  Σας ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον  & για τις συμβουλές.... :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## BeHappy

Αχ πολύ χαίρομαι Γιώργο μου... μπράβο... ίσως ο Πέπε με τον τρόπο αυτό πάρει τον χρόνο του και νιοώσει καλύτερα με την Ολγίτσα. Α ρε Ολγίτσα ποιος τη χάρη σου... μεζονέτα δική σου, Πέπε μελλοντικά δικός σου... κι ένας Γιώργης που μεριμνά και για τα δυο σας...

----------


## zack27

Μπραβο ολα μια χαρα θα πανε!!! καλα εκανες και τα χωρισες για να νιωσει καλυτερα ο μικρος!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μια χαρά Γιώργο καλή συνέχεια να έχετε.

----------


## vagelis76

Εμ κάποια αγόρια τις καπάτσες γυναίκες δε τις αντέχουμε.....και η δικιά σου φαίνεται καπατσογυναίκα.....

Μεγάλη σημασία παιζει το πρόγραμμα γνωριμίας και η όλη διαδικασία είναι πολύ σημαντική για τη μετά συμβίωση των συγκατοίκων.

Όλα καλά θα πάνε και θα δεις που στο τέλος ο "τρομαγμένος" κύριος θα μπεί μόνος του στο κλουβί της ατίθασης μικρής κυρίας !!!!!

----------


## giok

Βαγγέλη όπως τα λες είναι  :Happy:  Αν ήταν γυναίκα την φαντάζομαι πιπίνι με μπλαζέ ύφος, μίνι, γόβα & παιχνιδιάρικο βλέμμα.... Ο Πέπε στερημένος 33 άρης (μόνο το παιχνίδι του & το πόδι μου κανονίζει 7 χρόνια τώρα  :: )... Σε λίγο καιρό από το ράμφος θα τον σέρνει.....  :Fighting0029:

----------


## BeHappy

Καλέ δεν κατάλαβα αυτό που είπε ο Βαγγέλης.....!!!! Η Ολγίτσα καπάτσα και ατίθαση???? Η κοπέλα αγοράστηκε από έναν ωραίο κύριο... μεταφέρθηκε σε ένα παλατάκι και βλέπει έναν πανέμορφο φτερωτό.... σκιρτάει η καρδιά της... δε θα το δείξει??? Θα την περνούσε ο Γιώργος για άρρωστη!!!!!

Βαγγέλη μου δημόσια σου λέω ότι διαφωνώ μαζί σου. Επικοινωνιακή... ναι, κοινωνική... ναι, τσαχπινογαργαλιάρα... ναι, αλλά καπάτσα και ατίθαση... ΟΧΙ!!!

Viva Olga!!!!

----------


## BeHappy

> βαγγέλη όπως τα λες είναι  αν ήταν γυναίκα την φαντάζομαι πιπίνι με μπλαζέ ύφος, μίνι, γόβα & παιχνιδιάρικο βλέμμα.... ο πέπε στερημένος 33 άρης (μόνο το παιχνίδι του & το πόδι μου κανονίζει 7 χρόνια τώρα )... σε λίγο καιρό από το ράμφος θα τον σέρνει.....



Αααααα, εσείς οι δυο θα με τρελάνεται!!!! η όλγα φταίει βρε, που τελικά θα κάνει τον πέπε άντρα!!!!!

----------


## giok

χαχαχα.... :Happy0065:  Όχι Βιβή μου! Δεν την κατηγορούμε... Απλά σαν γονιός έχω την ανάλογη στάση προς τη μέλλουσα νύφη μου  :Happy:   :winky:  Έτσι πάει... Πρώτα ο γιος μου  :Love0040:

----------


## BeHappy

Χαχαχαχαχαχαχα.... Ολγάκι πάνω τους!!!!

----------


## giok

Πέθανα στο γέλιο πριν & ήθελα να σας το γράψω... Πρίν από κανά μισάωρο άνοιξα τα κλουβιά να βγούνε έξω & ήρθε ο Πέπε μαζί μου στον καναπέ. Στη συνέχεια βγήκε η Όλγα από το κλουβί της & πήγε καρφί στο κλουβί του Πέπε, μπήκε μέσα, βολεύτηκε σε μια άκρη & περίμενε... (Ο Πέπε εντωμεταξύ εκτός κλουβιού). Ακόμα γελάω....Δεν έβγαινε με τίποτα! Πέρίμενε τον Πέπε... Με το ζόρι την έβγαλα έξω & έκλεισα την πόρτα. Ακόμα παλεύει να μπει!!!!   :Jumping0046:

----------


## mayri

Κοκο θελει το κοριτσακι και το αγορακι δεν ξερει τι να κανει και πως...lol

----------


## giok

> Κοκο θελει το κοριτσακι και το αγορακι δεν ξερει τι να κανει και πως...lol


χαχαχαχαχα  :Happy: 

 :Love0034:

----------


## BeHappy

Αχ βρε Πέπε... έχεις κάψει κοριτσίστικες καρδιές!!!! Όλγα μου υπομονή... Αξίζει το παλικάρι!!!

----------

